# Creative Props with old tires??



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a couple of old tires here that came off my dad's truck we sold. I started to take them to the land fill Friday, but then wondered....Could I use these in my Haunted Woods? I mean for something besides a rain water catcher or a bumper for a tree LOL. I keep drawing a blank, but thought some of the creative minds here might come up with something. If not, I guess they will be land fill fodder  Any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a tire swing with a dead body hanging out of it?

My grandmother used old tires to make a raised planting bed. You could do the same, but have mutant plants or skeletal arms popping up out of the bed.

Real spiders would nest in an old abandoned tire, so maybe you could set them up and cover them with extensive webbing, with a large spider or two with glowing eyes peering out.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

I have made cauldrons out of them as well as aligators.
for the cauldron hang it so it lays flat. then I used a beach ball as the bottom of it, I covered the whole thing in canvas dipped in latex paint, three layers. Then I painted it with hand hammered spray paint. It looked pretty great and moved well since it had some weight to it.
For the aligators we used a demo saw to cut the sides of the tire on each side up to the tread about every six inches, then we cut the tire tread in one spot. we could then roll out the tire and the tread was to back of the gator. we used pieces of a differe tire to cut for the brow ridges and nostrils and a white five gallon bucket to cut teeth out of.
I spray foamed the gaps from the slits in the sides and beefed up the arms and legs we cut with spray foam. Then paint. We made three of them and put them at the bottom of a dry bridge. some people thought they were real.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Think big!
http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2010/02/19/15-amazing-used-tire-sculptures/


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

I like all of these ideas!!! I also thought about stacking them and making an old well out of them. I could make some light weight rocks out of the silicone goop that Allen H shows how to make. Maybe just glue my fake rocks around the tires? It would be easy to take apart, and deep enough to have something or someone pop out of. It would also be weather proof, so I wouldn't have to mess with taking it down and storing it at the end of every night.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Cut them in half and make a lawn serpent. Like Nessie!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Cut them in half and make a lawn serpent. Like Nessie!


I actually saw one of those at a play ground a while back, but it was painted all cute and happy.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought of you at 4:08.


----------



## Moxie (Mar 22, 2012)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Think big!
> http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2010/02/19/15-amazing-used-tire-sculptures/


That is an awesome link!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Interesting topic. I've got 3 tires laying around that I've only used to help hold things down in the wind. Would be neat if I could make them into actual props. Keep the ideas coming.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

STOLLOWEEN said:


> Think big!
> http://www.toxel.com/inspiration/2010/02/19/15-amazing-used-tire-sculptures/


That's so amazing! But how do you stick tire tread together????!!!!!!!!!!! Paper mache'....WHA??????


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

scareme said:


> I thought of you at 4:08.


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is so me!!!! That was hilarious!!


----------



## Scarypumpkinpie (Feb 1, 2012)

Ramonadona said:


> That's so amazing! But how do you stick tire tread together????!!!!!!!!!!! Paper mache'....WHA??????


I don't know, but Gorilla glue will hold about anything


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Hehe, I have a Nessie serpent of tires going around my kids' castle playhouse!!

Stolloween-- Wow, those are amazing!


----------

